# Middle of the night block release



## Mpb (Jan 30, 2017)

woke up to a notification on my phone at 2:15 am of a bunch of blocks available starting at 7:00 am. Went back to sleep got up at 5:00 and all the blocks were gone. 
Why is it that they barely assign blocks to anyone but now release blocks in the middle of the night?
I can't see how drivers are sitting up or waking up in the middle of the night to grab blocks is safe or fair to other drivers.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Early bird, worm.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Recently, my warehouse do the same, blocks appear around 12-1AM, they used to do 24hrs release but not anymore I guess.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

My warehouse does it all the time and I love it. I set my alarm, grab a block and go back to bed. 24 hours was always a pain because you would be trying to grab a block while you are delivering.

43


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

My flex app shuts down if I leave it on overnight not using it. Don't know if they do overnight release here


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The app logs you out after 2 hrs of inactivity.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> The app logs you out after 2 hrs of inactivity.


There are ways around that.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

No duh.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> No duh.


It wasn't so obvious to the previous poster. Now he knows. 


Movaldriver said:


> My flex app shuts down if I leave it on overnight not using it. Don't know if they do overnight release here


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I log into mine before I go to bed get auto logged out but still get notifications.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> I log into mine before I go to bed get auto logged out but still get notifications.


If you set up a bot program, all you need to do is have it go back to the home screen once every hour or so. That will allow you to stay logged in and grab blocks automatically over night.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Basmati said:


> If you set up a bot program, all you need to do is have it go back to the home screen once every hour or so. That will allow you to stay logged in and grab blocks automatically over night.


Can I get instructions on to set up bot program please?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Prius13 said:


> Can I get instructions on to set up bot program please?


Just go to play store and download one, than follow the instructions. If you are not rooted than FREP is the only that will work.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Basmati said:


> Just go to play store and download one, than follow the instructions. If you are not rooted than FREP is the only that will work.


Is there a YouTube video how to do this? Instructions are cryptic.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I thought the instructions were very straight forward. Not sure about any videos to help but you can always just do a Google search. 
Honestly though, if you are having this much trouble just getting it installed than you are going to have an even harder time creating a working script.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Basmati said:


> I thought the instructions were very straight forward. Not sure about any videos to help but you can always just do a Google search.
> Honestly though, if you are having this much trouble just getting it installed than you are going to have an even harder time creating a working script.


Am not a developer, so I probably will not be able to write a script.

I didn't have issues getting it installed. Just don't know what's next.


----------

